# my frog has a swollen foot.



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

heres a pic it isnt that great but you can see its foot. it has been eating really good and is really active. can anyone help me figure out what is wrong with my frog?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

i think my frog has an infection on its foot, where do i get antibiotics for this?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you had the frog examined by a vet? Shotgun treatments are never a good idea.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

i dont know of any vet around my area that knows anything about dart frogs. but from the looks of it im pretty sure its an infection because it has been there and has been getting a little bigger sence i got the frog about 3 weeks ago. but anyway i dont know what to do about it. any help?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

today my frogs ankle looks to be getting better the swelling has gone down alot.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

heres a link to my other thread some new pics of my female with the infection on her ankle and other pics but my female is doing really good still think she is going to be ok, i have been putting antibiotic ointment on the infected area and seems to be working really well. member-s-frogs-vivariums/topic39535.html


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hope everything works out well. Keep us updated...


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

> Hope everything works out well. Keep us updated...


thanks, yeah ill keep you guys updated on her


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

*update* my female arutus is still doing really well, i did find out from dr. frye that she dose have and infection on her ankle but the infection popped and drained itself about a week ago and look like it was getting better, well it swole back up again and also popped again so i got a q-tip and pressed on the infection spot to make sure all of it was drained out and i have been treating it with antibiotic ointment everyday, hopefully this time it will heal up and be better. looks like the swelling is going down even more than the first time. but ill post back again hopefully if it dose heal up.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

heres another update, my female's foot is cleared compleatly up, no more swelling or infection. :mrgreen:


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very happy to hear that  
Candy


----------



## halo3 (Nov 30, 2011)

what did you do to clear that up? my frog has that going on with his front arm. he has already lost a tow


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Did you ever find out why the frog's foot swelled up in the first place?

One cause would be overly-saturated soil. Does the frogs vivarium have a sufficient drainage layer?


----------

